# Topics > AI in car and transport >  NeMo, Hypernetwork for Electromobility, Horizon 2020 Programme, Europe

## Airicist

Website - nemo-emobility.eu

twitter.com/NeMo_Electro

linkedin.com/groups/12012387

----------


## Airicist

Meet NeMo: the Hypernetwork for Electromobility

Published on Jan 19, 2018




> The electrification of road transport can reduce greenhouse gas emissions and pollution, but remains constrained by a number of challenges: range, interoperability of charging infrastructure, and availability of charging points.
> 
> Nemo, the Hypernetwork for Electromobility, will merge new and existing tools, models and services to provide seamless interoperability of electric vehicle services, creating an open, distributed and widely accepted ecosystem for electro-mobility in Europe.

----------

